# Moving to Javea in Aug or Sept 2016



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, myself and the wife are moving to Javea. All sorted here in UK, but now need to find a long term rental in Javea. Our house will be rented out as of 15 Aug so we hope to move over ASAP after that date. 

Got loads of questions;

1 who is best for an airport pick up.
2 a good estate agent for long term rentals
3 local garage to rent or buy a car
4 is there anywhere that has an indoor pool/gym we can join
5 best option for uk tv
6 internet provider
7 cost of a bus to Denia and other areas
8 location of nearest train station
9 are there any cinemas in English
10 is there a local sailing club
11 best bar to meet a few expats
12 cheap hotel to stay in while we are viewing properties

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I live in Toledo but i do know that during July and August every room, apartment, house and even tent is fully booked and then some!! and cheap hotels are as hard to find as as rocking horse doodoo, but i wish you well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

quick reply as leaving for work in a min, will add more later 

1 who is best for an airport pick up. Beniconnect
2 a good estate agent for long term rentals later...
3 local garage to rent or buy a car 
4 is there anywhere that has an indoor pool/gym we can join
5 best option for uk tv Sat&PC guy - posts on here as sat 
6 internet provider depends where you are
7 cost of a bus to Denia and other areas cheap but infrequent
8 location of nearest train station Dénia
9 are there any cinemas in English - yes, in the port 
10 is there a local sailing club yes, in the port 
11 best bar to meet a few expats too many to name
12 cheap hotel to stay in while we are viewing properties might be better with a hostal or renting an apartment - will add more later


----------



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Many thanks. That's appreciated


----------

